# Messed up phone after rooting with motofail and can't unroot



## atdeb (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Droid 3 with version 906 of the firmware running on it, and I had tried using motofail to root it, using the CASUAL script, so that I could use SSH tunneling. I should mention that I had encryption set up beforehand.

It seemed to work fine, but then when the device rebooted, although the root worked, there are a number of other problems. First thing I noticed was that I wasn't asked for my password like normal. And all of the icons on the screen were restored to their default configuration, though I could still get to all of the apps I had installed by tapping the All Apps icon.

Also, my contacts and SMS messages are completely gone, although my Gmail account is still set up and my agenda was still there. I tried to reenable encryption in the hopes of getting them back, but although I can enable a password to unlock the screen, which has no effect, when I try to start encryption I get a message that the application crashed.

And if that wasn't enough, the home key doesn't work. The light still comes on and everything but it does nothing when I press it. I have to use the back key instead to get back to the home screen.

I've been trying to unroot the phone in the hope that it would go back to normal, but none of the unroot scripts I was able to find did anything. I also tried renaming su in /system/bin and /system/xbin and renaming Superuser.apk but that did not change anything either, and I still had root access if I typed in the name that I changed su to in a terminal. I haven't deleted any of the bloatware or flashed the ROM or done anything else to the phone since I rooted it.

Any advice? I can probably do a factory reset, but that would undoubtedly lose the encrypted data, which I'd rather avoid as I don't want to lose my contacts (stupid not to back them up, I know, but I was going to use Titanium Backup once I had it rooted), and I wasn't even sure that a factory reset would unroot the device since I read conflicting reports on that question. I suppose getting the root to work properly would be ideal, but I'd be so happy to just get it back the way it was when I started.


----------



## bullitt6996 (Sep 17, 2011)

DId you happen to get this fixed? If you haven't ditched the phone, I would just completely clean slate it, reflash via adb and re root. Good luck


----------

